# Climbing rope vs rigging rope?



## bornthor (May 16, 2015)

Can anyone give me a quick comparison? Is it just weight ratings? I'm new to this and want my initial investment to go as far as possible while staying safe. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## ATH (May 17, 2015)

Rigging line should have some stretch (dynamic rope) while tree climbing line is static (doesn't stretch). The point is that when you drop a piece while rigging it doesn't shock load the system so much. Just an FYI: Rock climbing rope is dynamic. Rock climbers expect to fall several feet, so they want some "bungee" effect. Tree climbers should not be taking big falls so we use static rope. Static rope is easier to climb with because all of your energy goes into pulling yourself up rather than stretching the rope. (Again...different for rock climbers because they are climbing the rock, not the rope, so it doesn't bother them to have that stretch).


----------



## TheJollyLogger (May 17, 2015)

Invest in a copy of the TCC. And if you don't know what those initials mean, rope choice is the least of your concern.


----------



## jomoco (May 18, 2015)

Welcome Bornthor!

Don't let these uppity clowns yank your chain!


jomoco


----------



## bornthor (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. It didn't take a lot of 'Googling' to find out what TCC is. Just had to wade through all of the competition links. I will be receiving the book today and I'm diving in. I'm sure I'll be learning a lot from you guys on here in the future and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## singme (May 19, 2015)

The book is a good choice for a start and anyway I think here is the right place to ask all the things that come up to your mind in any way! I can understand this, I#m also a beginner!


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice im gonna amazon that tomorrow.


----------

